# First time belly question



## raegar (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello! First time curing a belly. I got about a 10 pounder from Costco and divided it into 3 equal portions. I used LEM's Jalapeno seasoning and cure, but when I put the seasoning and cure on I only did it on the side without all of the fat (I thought that's what the directions said, but reading is hard). Is that going to be a problem? Should I have seasonrd and cured both sides? If yes, anything I can do to salvage my belly? It'll have been curing for 7 days come Friday, but I think I'll let it go for 10 days.


Cheers,

Kev


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 7, 2017)

What I've learned, a lotto info on this site about this.  What I have read, it's about thickness, not weight.  When I start my first dry cured loin, I'm going to let it sit for 2 weeks.

More experienced folks will chime in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

You will be fine. It may need more cure time depending on how you packaged the bellies to cure. 

Do you have the bellies in bags? Have you been flipping and massaging the bags daily?


----------



## tallbm (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll let the cure experts give you the advise on the cure.  I imagine dirtsailor has the right idea to massage the seasoning around and you can get it to the other side.  My guess is you would need to let it cure a little longer (again let the experts clarify) so that the cure can work its way from one side to the other.

Here you can read my 1st time bacon using Lem's Jalapeno seasoning.  I learned a lot with the seasoning and in bacon making on my first attempt and wrote it all down in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-some-bacon-mysteries-solved-qview-included

In short I found the seasoning to bey very very salty when the curing period was done. 

Be sure that once you are done curing and have rinsed the seasoning and cure that you cut a small piece of each section and do a fry test.  If it is too salty then you will need to soak in ice water to pull the excess salt out of the meat to fix the problem.  Fry test and repeat soaking until desired saltiness is reached.

I found I had to soak for 6 hours in ice water and then it was PERFECT!

Again check out my experience above and I think you will produce an amazing bacon with the LEM seasoning.  Best of luck and be sure to post back with the finished product :)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You will be fine. It may need more cure time depending on how you packaged the bellies to cure.
> 
> Do you have the bellies in bags? Have you been flipping and massaging the bags daily?










   and I'd go a full 14 days...  

If you see moisture in the bag, celebrate, because that's going to help you.  Massage that moisture all around while still in the sealed bag.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> and I'd go a full 14 days...
> 
> If you see moisture in the bag, celebrate, because that's going to help you.  Massage that moisture all around while still in the sealed bag.


I agree with the Buzzard. The following may help also.

 Sugar penetrates bacon at a different rate than salt. Giving your bacon more time to cure will allow the sugars to penetrate the bacon offsetting the salty taste. Below you will find information explaining this along with proper curing times from reputable sources.

Glean or disregard what you wish.

Enjoy your bacon,

Mr.T

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177346/curing-question-concerning-salinity

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177924/salt-vs-sugar-absorption-rate

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151535/fry-testing-bacon-not-needed-explained#post_1298288

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178233/mr-ts-sugar-cured-bacon


----------

